# Anyone ever made their own instant pudding mix?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have made pudding with corn starch and cooked it on the stovetop, but I am wondering about the possibility of making my own instant pudding as a food prep for something different that might have an extended shelf life. After reading the ingredients listed below, this might last forever, with all the artifical stuff in it.

Have you ever made or had instant pudding? The first ingredient is modified corn starch. I have wondered about getting some of this for my preps, but my guess is that it is only available to the food industry. And the tetrasodium prophosphate for thickening? Any idea about where this comes from ?

This is the list of ingredients on a box of sugar free-fat free chocolate pudding:

Modified cornstarch
cocoa processed with alkali
maltodextrin
Tetrasodium prophosphate for thickening

contains less than 2% of natural and artifical flavor, salt, soy lecithin, calcium sulfate, xanthum gum, mono and diglycerides (prevent foaming, aspartime and acesulfame potassium (sweeteners) red 40, yellow 5, blue 2, artifical color, BHA (preservative).


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry... I'm no help. I working on getting all the artifical stuff out of my life. 

The way I see it ... the best things in life, take a little time to make.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I agree*



*Andi said:


> Sorry... I'm no help. I working on getting all the artifical stuff out of my life.
> 
> The way I see it ... the best things in life, take a little time to make.


I agree with you Andi, and I have done my best to remove artificial stuff from my food, but pudding happens to be one of the mormons recommended food preps.

As I said, I can make my own on the stove with corn starch, but just wondered about this instant stuff.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

I have not made this but you got my interest. So I did a google search and this is the first one I found. Hope it is what you are looking for.

Instant Chocolate Pudding Mix Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

try using xanthan gum. it is a thickener that doesn't to heated to work. I believe guar gum will work the same way. xanthan gum must be stirred in quickly or it will clump your liquid. it will work for any liquid that needs thickening. we used it to thicken coke for a stroke victim. 

per wikipedia...... In foods, xanthan gum is most often found in salad dressings and sauces. It helps to prevent oil separation by stabilizing the emulsion, although it is not an emulsifier. Xanthan gum also helps suspend solid particles, such as spices. Also used in frozen foods and beverages, xanthan gum helps create the pleasant texture in many ice creams, along with guar gum and locust bean gum. Toothpaste often contains xanthan gum, where it serves as a binder to keep the product uniform. Xanthan gum (when sometimes not made from wheat—see below for gluten-free allergy information) is also used in gluten-free baking. Since the gluten found in wheat must be omitted, xanthan gum is used to give the dough or batter a "stickiness" that would otherwise be achieved with the gluten. Xanthan gum also helps thicken commercial egg substitutes made from egg whites, to replace the fat and emulsifiers found in yolks. It is also a preferred method of thickening liquids for those with swallowing disorders, since it does not change the color or flavor of foods or beverages at typical use levels.
In the oil industry, xanthan gum is used in large quantities, usually to thicken drilling mud. These fluids serve to carry the solids cut by the drilling bit back to the surface. Xanthan gum provides great "low end" rheology. When the circulation stops, the solids still remain suspended in the drilling fluid. The widespread use of horizontal drilling and the demand for good control of drilled solids has led to its expanded use. It has also been added to concrete poured underwater, to increase its viscosity and prevent washout.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> try using xanthan gum. it is a thickener that doesn't to heated to work. I believe guar gum will work the same way. xanthan gum must be stirred in quickly or it will clump your liquid. it will work for any liquid that needs thickening. we used it to thicken coke for a stroke victim.
> 
> per wikipedia...... In foods, xanthan gum is most often found in salad dressings and sauces. It helps to prevent oil separation by stabilizing the emulsion, although it is not an emulsifier. Xanthan gum also helps suspend solid particles, such as spices. Also used in frozen foods and beverages, xanthan gum helps create the pleasant texture in many ice creams, along with guar gum and locust bean gum. Toothpaste often contains xanthan gum, where it serves as a binder to keep the product uniform. Xanthan gum (when sometimes not made from wheat-see below for gluten-free allergy information) is also used in gluten-free baking. Since the gluten found in wheat must be omitted, xanthan gum is used to give the dough or batter a "stickiness" that would otherwise be achieved with the gluten. Xanthan gum also helps thicken commercial egg substitutes made from egg whites, to replace the fat and emulsifiers found in yolks. It is also a preferred method of thickening liquids for those with swallowing disorders, since it does not change the color or flavor of foods or beverages at typical use levels.
> In the oil industry, xanthan gum is used in large quantities, usually to thicken drilling mud. These fluids serve to carry the solids cut by the drilling bit back to the surface. Xanthan gum provides great "low end" rheology. When the circulation stops, the solids still remain suspended in the drilling fluid. The widespread use of horizontal drilling and the demand for good control of drilled solids has led to its expanded use. It has also been added to concrete poured underwater, to increase its viscosity and prevent washout.


Wow! I have xanthum gum. I use it when I am baking gluten free. I have been meaning to get some guar gum, but if I remember correctly, it was not available, or considerably more expensive.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

make sure your xanthan is made free of gluten. some may not be.


----------

